# Gainesville archery  quailifer scores



## abhunter (Jul 10, 2011)

HERE'S THE SCORES AND QUAILFIED

Mens Known 
1 Mitchell Irvin      228-11
2Shawn Blackburn  220-9
3Andy Rouse         207-8
4Timmy miller       206-6
5Charles Chumber 205-7
6Steven Owenby    202-2
7Keith Preston        201-5
8Cody Clark             196-4
9Justin Clark            195-5
10kevin Cannon      192-5
11Earl Massey         191-4
12Nick Tinsley         182-6
13Chris Clark           177-0

men's Open 
1 scott stone        203-5
2Justin Hughes   201- 7
3James strickland  184-4

Open B
1Chris Leard       197-5 
2 Tory Robert    180-2
3 Joseph Irvin    161-0

open C
1Chris Green      202-3
2Steve Saylor    190-1
3 steven Ledford 180-2
4John Adams      177-1
5John Allen         174-4

Sr Open  
1 Perry Hughes      212-8
2Lewis Ford            190-4
3Jeff Massey          172-4

Super Sr
1Leon Pittman        204-5
2James Woodall     196-6
3Johnny(mullet) Lennox 192-3
4Danny Morgan      192-2
5Barry Mooon         188-3

Hunter
1russ Richardson    199-5
2Larry Painter 194-2
3Justin Freeman      192-3
4Chris Brown            191-3
5Marty Pugh             186-3
6Donnie Sperin         181-4
7Chris Fields              177-3
8hugh Bryant            167-3
8Scott Ford                167-3

Bow Novice
1Tyson Culberson     208-6
2Josh Osborne          202-5
3Eric Dills                    187-2
4Billy Atkinson            185-4
5Jason Berrong         178-2

Unlimited
1Brian Kirkpatrick         172-2

women known 40
1 Jennifer Cannon        187-3
2Breanne Tinsley          175-3
3Christal Price               132-2

womens open 
1 Generva Fields           171-0

Young Adult 
1Jonthan Clark               210-7

Sr Eagle 
1Jake Meeler               204-5
2Sam Smith                  199-4
3Zack hill                       150-1

eagle  
1Ansligh Wilk                220-7
2Evan Clark                  179-2

Jr eagle  
1Mckenzie Smith          179-0
2Madison Adams            68

trad Ben Brown            120


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks for the prompt scores..you really go the extra mile..nice course and not too much extra hiking.  geezes don't like hiking up and down hills, lol


----------



## KPreston (Jul 11, 2011)

*Shoot!!!!!!!!!!*

Johnny---It was a nice layout!!!!!!!! But you would have got your hiking in if only you would have walked up and down to the targets.----KP---


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 11, 2011)

you're exactly right..a lot of those 45 yarders were about 60 yards up and down the mountains, lol.  you got a good workout, especially with those 10 lb. boots you wore.  i need a stool..where can i get one el cheapo??  walmart doesn't have any!!


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 11, 2011)

oldgeez said:


> you're exactly right..a lot of those 45 yarders were about 60 yards up and down the mountains, lol.  you got a good workout, especially with those 10 lb. boots you wore.  i need a stool..where can i get one el cheapo??  walmart doesn't have any!!



Try Academy in Athens or Snellville Johnny (not sure which one would be closer for you, probably Athens).


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks chris..athens is way closer


----------



## firefighter310 (Jul 11, 2011)

pro shooters should not have shot with non-pro shooters in my opinion!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 11, 2011)

i like shooting with pros or guys that shoot really well.  i almost always have someone's arrow to aim at.  the more the merrier..less times i have to shoot first.


----------



## abhunter (Jul 11, 2011)

AS FAR I KNWON WE HAD NO PRO SHOOTER AT  THIS EVENT

BOWHUNTERS FORVER


----------



## KPreston (Jul 12, 2011)

*Shoot!!!!!!!!!*

I shot with 3 guys that have been shooting for way over 20 years each this past weekend!  I guess that makes them PRO'S!!!!!!!!!!! I have been shooting for only 10 years---I had a great time with the guys I shot with this  weekend and picked up some great tips on set ups. You can always learn things shooting with the PRO'S.---KP---


----------



## firefighter310 (Jul 12, 2011)

*scores*

just because you shoot for twenty years does not make you a pro!!!!!!!!!!  if you are a pro shooter in any organization whether it is asa ,ibo, or nfaa you are still a pro!   so i guess if you paid a lot of money or going to have to spend money to shoot the state you would want a fighting chance to win or even place, right? i know i would hate to spend the money to travel to columbus to shoot and have to shoot in a class with a pro shooter.     but that is my opinion on the matter!  i do know if you shoot any nfaa tournaments and you are a pro you will not shoot against somebody not in your class!!!:


----------



## SBlackburn (Jul 12, 2011)

Just curious - who is the pro or pros??


----------



## KPreston (Jul 12, 2011)

*Shoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You have to shoot against to best to be the best!--If you do not shoot with some of the best shooters in the state you are not going to learn or get better! I shot the indoor nationals up in Ky. this year but it does not make me a PRO----KP.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 12, 2011)

Everyone has a fighting chance to win in whatever class that best suits their ability .  Wheather you think you can beat him or you don't have a a snow balls chance your right . When in doubt PRATICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 12, 2011)

firefighter310 said:


> i do know if you shoot any nfaa tournaments and you are a pro you will not shoot against somebody not in your class!!!:


Unfortunately that is not correct. CUM in Vegas is where all the best shooters in the world shoot and it is not a pro class.  AND if you shoot BFS in Vegas you will probably have some big name pros in your class even though most folks consider it an amateur class.


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 12, 2011)

SBlackburn said:


> Just curious - who is the pro or pros??



I'm guessing he is complaining about Mitchell being in the Known class.  Mitchell isn't a Pro...he's a rookie.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jul 12, 2011)

*pro/am class combo's*



SBlackburn said:


> Just curious - who is the pro or pros??



didn't mean to hijack the thread but...only "pro's" by ASA definition that I recognize the name was Mitchell Irvin and Timmy Miller that shoot K50.  I think and maybe Justin Hughes in Men's open but not sure if its same one as listed on asa website though - said K50 at IL....

It is a little weird having amateur classes combined together with the pro classes...  a/semi & k45/k50  Although competition is great seems like "advantage" pro if any show up...  which it looks like there are some.

It probably doesn't affect me as much as some of the K-class guys since I am in Open-A...  Other thoughts on the topic?


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 12, 2011)

he's a rookie alright, who shot 9 out of 10 14's today at leon's.  he's NOT a pro, but he IS a shooting machine


----------



## SBlackburn (Jul 12, 2011)

I think that you need to shoot with and against better shooters to become a better shooter - you can learn if you ask questions and watch.  AND - It's not always about winning a tournament or a trophy - its about gaining confidence and becoming a better shooter.  Once you start believing that you can compete with "Pros" - your shooting will improve.  I consider it (3-D Tournaments) a hobby and shoot to improve the "Real Game" - killing BIG Whitetails (they don't stand still - they don't normally let you draw and let down 5 times - they don't always stand in clear lanes - and they don't care if the sun is in your eyes or the wind is blowing).  No matter who is in your class - think about shooting your best and beating the course - compete against yourself (don't worry about everyone else) and you will be just fine!


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 13, 2011)

clemsongrad said:


> didn't mean to hijack the thread but...only "pro's" by ASA definition that I recognize the name was Mitchell Irvin and Timmy Miller that shoot K50.  I think and maybe Justin Hughes in Men's open but not sure if its same one as listed on asa website though - said K50 at IL....
> 
> It is a little weird having amateur classes combined together with the pro classes...  a/semi & k45/k50  Although competition is great seems like "advantage" pro if any show up...  which it looks like there are some.
> 
> It probably doesn't affect me as much as some of the K-class guys since I am in Open-A...  Other thoughts on the topic?



K50 is not a "Pro" class.  It is open to Pros and amateurs.


----------



## young gunna (Jul 13, 2011)

The only way to get better is to shoot against the best!


----------



## clemsongrad (Jul 13, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> K50 is not a "Pro" class.  It is open to Pros and amateurs.



I think I am reading the ASA rules right....

"A.   PROFESSIONAL - Open Pros may roll back to Semi-Pro if they earned less than $500.00 in the previous two years.  Competitors in all other Pro Classes that have not won any prize money in their most recent year of competition may request to be considered for the highest amateur class available for their equipment setup subject to the submission and approval of a written request to the Competition Committee. Competing in any Pro Class requires the payment of an annual ASA Pro Certification.

1.     Open Pro - No restrictions on age or sex.                                                           50 yards, 280 FPS

2.     Women’s Open Pro – Open to female competitors only.                                     50 yards, 280 FPS

3.     Senior Open Pro* - Age 50* and over, no restriction on sex.                                50 yards, 280 FPS

4.     Semi-Pro -        No restrictions on age or sex.                                                    50 yards, 280 FPS

      Anyone who competed in the Semi-Pro class in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition, had at least two top-ten finishes, and earned over $2,000.00 in ASA Pro/Am earnings must compete in Open Pro. Anyone that won over $200.00 in Semi-Pro in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition, competed in a Pro Class within the last two years, has career earnings over $5,000.00, receives sponsor support over $2,000.00 per year in products, equipment, services or cash, or had two top ten finishes and more than $600.00 in ASA Pro/Am earnings in Open A in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition is required to shoot in Semi-Pro or Pro. ASA membership is required, Pro Certification optional. 

5.     Known 50 Open – No restrictions on age or sex. Known distance only.                50 yards, 280 FPS

      Anyone required to compete in semi-pro or above must compete in the 50 yard class. ASA membership is required, Pro Certification optional.  "

Why would they list under the Professional in the classes section if not "Pro"?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 13, 2011)

firefighter310 said:


> pro shooters should not have shot with non-pro shooters in my opinion!!!



This was a Qualifier, right? There is no SOY for GA. this yr...I absolutely see no harm in it..K50 is not a Pro Class anyway..I have not read the posts in this thread, but I'll say it's a good chance for you to see how you measure up to better shooters..One of the best out there is Mitchell I.  I'd shoot with him or anyone anyday, and hope to learn something from it. Also, by the looks of attendance there wouldn't have been enough in either class(K45 or K50) for there to be any pay out to amount to anything.

In my opinion, which doesn't matter a whole lotBig mistake for GA. to not have a S.O.Y.  I believe that it has hurt the Clubs on their attendances on Qualifiers..even though S.O.Y was only started a few yrs. ago. but that's a topic for another thread.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Clemsongrad is correct. Federation rules also state that any shooter registered as a "pro" in another organization can only shoot in the fun class at a State Championship. But whatever, if rules are broken, it only costs $20 to file a protest.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Trey, all of the complaints that I have had are for the State Championship. The classes are also combined for it. But it may have hurt some of the people trying to qualify in Gainesville. Combining classes there may have put more than 10 in the class which means only the top 50% qualifies. Plus, that was the only qualifier that I know of using this format. The other qualifiers shot under the original format.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 13, 2011)

watermedic said:


> Trey, all of the complaints that I have had are for the State Championship. The classes are also combined for it. But it may have hurt some of the people trying to qualify in Gainesville. Combining classes there may have put more than 10 in the class which means only the top 50% qualifies. Plus, that was the only qualifier that I know of using this format. The other qualifiers shot under the original format.



Yeah, I got you. I just read the thread..I remember them saying they were combining, I find that ridiculous...Don't have the Classes if you aren't going to recognize them..I agree with you whole-heartedly! 
I have sent Dee Faulks my concerns on that..everyone concerned should do that..I know that isn't Dansby's fault(even though it would be fun to blame it on him)..that was done by the higher ups..


----------



## KPreston (Jul 13, 2011)

*Shoot!!!!!!!*

I shot the known45 in the Ky. ASA this year. The man that won it (Bret York) Shot open Pro in 2007 and the ASA let him take home the money---KP---


----------



## watermedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Brett jumped from Open A to open pro in 2007. He finished 59th and 55th in the two events he shot pro in.


----------



## abhunter (Jul 13, 2011)

As for the format it's what was  listed by asa federation. If the clubs using the orginal format would have checked there packet from ASA they would have found it. (At the federation level Open A and Semi-Pro are combined to create Men's Open; Known 45 and Known 50 are combined to create Men's Known. AS for people droping to 
another  class it happens all the time(from K45 @ASA to BHFS @ Ga State indoor). I think its time to take off the 
pull  up pants and put on your big boy pant and just shoot.


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 13, 2011)

you're right larry, but i can see where these guys are coming from.  those known classes allowing pro's to shoot like dave cousins and bret york and others and calling it a "non pro" class is kinda weird.  a lot of guys fled to the k45 to avoid getting slaughtered in the k50 class, only to have the asa combine them.  they're out of the frying pan and right back in the fire.  now kp tells me, they're combining open a and semi pro???  those guys in semi pro absolutely take no prisoners, that's how they got to be semi pros. i guess rules are rules and all is official per asa, what more can you say.  just put on your "big boy pants", i like that, and hope the real big boys have a bad day and you have a good one, lol!!


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 13, 2011)

clemsongrad said:


> Anyone required to compete in semi-pro or above must compete in the 50 yard class. ASA membership is required, Pro Certification optional.  "
> 
> Why would they list under the Professional in the classes section if not "Pro"?



If you are a Pro, and want to shoot a known class, then you must shoot Known50.  You are not allowed to shoot Known45.  You do not have to be a Pro to shoot K50 though.  K50 is open to Pros and amateurs.  K45 is amateur only.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 13, 2011)

And you get to shoot with Blake and he is the best.... "Go Blake Go!" 





young gunna said:


> The only way to get better is to shoot against the best!


----------



## firefighter310 (Jul 13, 2011)

*shoot*

if people want to shoot k45 @asa then drop to bhfs @ the state indoor that is their business! the open class and the BHFS class are both very competitive classes at indoors. Open class or BHFS shoot from the same stakes and shoot the same distance at any of the state sanctioned 3-d shoots.  I PUT MY BIG BOY PANTS ON EVERY TIME I SHOOT!!!!!!! I might get my tail handed to me, but it is by people on my shooting level.    COME AND SHOOT THE STATE 3-D IN AUGUST!!!


----------



## MI360 (Jul 13, 2011)

firefighter310 said:


> if people want to shoot k45 @asa then drop to bhfs @ the state indoor that is their business! the open class and the BHFS class are both very competitive classes at indoors. Open class or BHFS shoot from the same stakes and shoot the same distance at any of the state sanctioned 3-d shoots.  I PUT MY BIG BOY PANTS ON EVERY TIME I SHOOT!!!!!!! I might get my tail handed to me, but it is by people on my shooting level.    COME AND SHOOT THE STATE 3-D IN AUGUST!!!


 What is the date of the shoot? Where is it at?


----------



## JC280 (Jul 14, 2011)

August 13-14 FT. Gordon, GA


----------

